# Six components, two branches...



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

I thought about this once during a boring day. The question came to mind, and that question was asking what a team needed to win. I tried braking it down into the smallest amount of things possible and I broke it down into six things a team needs. They fall into two branches: personnel and on the court.

Personnel wise, a team needs a smart, imaginative, foreseeing, yet loyal GM, (such as Jerry West). A team needs a defensive driven, hard working, work ethic maniac, loyal coach, who can gain respect and longevity. (Riley and VG came to mind). And then a good solid, balanced team, but a good core is the most important when it comes to the roster. A group of 2-3 guys, ours used to be Ewing/Starks/Oak, and then became Sprewell/Allan/MC. A good future core would be, let's say, Elton Brand and Andre Miller.

On the court, a team needs to defend and believe that defense is first. Think about it, defense is the only aspect of the game that you could control nightly. Rebounding is second most important, thus more possessions on offense. And offensively, sharing the ball, hitting the open man, playing unselfish, half court offense is important as well. All these things bring team chemistry and team chemistry wins games...


----------

